#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Τακτοποίηση Δεξαμενής

## Α. ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Δεξαμενή μπορεί να τακτοποιηθεί και να θεωρηθεί ότι έγινε αλλαγή χρήσης σε υπόγειο κατοικήσιμο χώρο; Yπάρχει καμμία ερμηνευτική εγκύκλιος του ΥΠΕΚΑ;

----------


## xvas

αν η δεξαμενή είναι πυρόσβεσης πρέπει να θεωρήται τμήμα των Η/Μ χώρων άρα τακτοποιείται.
πάντως δεν υπάρχει καμία σχετική αναφορά στις εγκυκλίους.
δες τες όλες εδώ αν θέλεις
http://www.ypeka.gr/Default.aspx?tabid=512

----------

